# Installing a game.



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Yesterday I installed fifa 14 on my pc for my nephew; he registered the game in his email/on-line user name.
I am new to all this gaming on pc.
Unfortunately I had to restore my system from a system image, now today I try to install the game again, it will not allow me, and I’m getting the error that the code has already been used, I am trying to install the game in my own email address.
My question is, if I try to install the game with the email address that my nephew originally used will it proceed.

Please advise


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes I 'should' work fine with his email address.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you for the reply.

I will try that when he comes to visit again, Just one other question.
What if you wanted to sell game/games?

Does that mean they can’t be installed on another device without his email address?
When he comes here with his games to play on xbox,you don’t have this problem


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

When you buy second hand games, this is one of the more challenging problems you face if they have been previously registered, particularly in online gaming.

Some games (a significant portion these days to be fair) require a user account, some use or additionally require an email address.

Xbox games (and console games generally) are a little different in that you dont 'need' an account to play them. You may need one to play online or to get access to additional content and features, but sticking the game in will suffice to play the disc content.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok But why can I not load the game now and enter the key and play, before I get to this step I am greeted by Origin, This is what’s prompting that the serial has been used.

I find it a bit ridiculous the way Microsoft has set this up, you could have 10 or more games installed, do a restore like I did and afterwards face this problem trying to re-install all your games.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

This has nothing to do with Microsoft. It is a security device EA/Origin uses to help ensure their games are not 'shared' to other people. When your nephew registered the code on his own account, he effectively told Origin that he owns the game.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok Guys.

Thanks for all your support. I will post back when I get the details off my nephew. I hope he can remember all the details.

I’m sure he will as most 8 years old are whiz kids.

Have a good day.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

All you need to know is his email, and you can use that to recover his password if you need to. I highly suggest writing down the Origin login info as it can be a pain sometimes to reset it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Unfortunately this is the same for most software including games. One game or one software program can only be used by one user, once it is registered to a user it is theirs regardless of whether it is their computer or not.


----------

